# RIP Burke Shelley



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Welsh rock band Budgie


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw this a few days ago, i saw Budgie live on both the Power Supply and Nightflight tours back in the day.
Sad loss


----------

